# google-earth: error code 29



## caesius (Jan 14, 2009)

I've just installed google earth from ports. It looks like it is in fact the linux version packaged up. It starts fine, but then I get this message:



> Google Earth Error
> 
> Google Earth detected an error while trying to authenticate. Please check the following:
> - your network connection (can you get to http://www.google.com?)
> ...



Net connections are fine, just for some reason this program doesn't know it's allowed to connect, any ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## firdraq (Dec 7, 2009)

Any chance you ever figured this out?  I seem to have the same sort of issue.


----------

